# Indy Slots 2008 Season



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

With fall arriving, I thought it would be time to start a new thread for our track here in Indianapolis. 

Indy Slots is located at 5135 S. Emerson Ave. Indianapolis, IN 46237. The shops phone is (317) 787-7568 (That's 787-SLOT). 
Shop/track hours are T-F 5-10, Saturday Opens at 10Am and Sundays at 11

The track itself is 35' * 65' Ozite. Onroad racing Friday Night includes:

 open modifiedmicro truck/buggy
Tamiya Mini-Coopers
1/18 TC (5 cell max w/ venom fireball motor)
1/10 VTA
Any 3 cars makes a main
Saturday evening is Micro carpet stadium racing 

IS may be the cleanest looking facility you've ever seen, easy access to interstates, lots of food nearby and hotels. The past two Januarys has included the Indiana micro Championship. The general atmosphere at Indy Slots is to have fun and enjoy the racing, very relaxed

If you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

wen do sliders run oval?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Wednesdays and Sundays, I believe. I don't race them, so calling the track is your best bet.


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a day by day schedule for Indy Slots

*Sunday*: Open at 11am, race at 1pm
_Oval_
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Lgends (starting this Sunday - a lot of interest)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Monday* Closed

*Tuesday*: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Oval
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Lgends (starting this Sunday - a lot of interest)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Wednesday*: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad
1. 1/12th scale stock (hardcore dedicated group)
2. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Thursday*: Open at 5pm, close at 10pm
Practice onroad

*Friday*: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad
1. VTA (dedicated group)
2. Tamiya Mini-Coopers TCS Rules (dedicated group)
3. 1/18th onroad 4wd trucks - anything goes (small dedicated group)
4. 1/18th 4wd Touring Cars - fireball motor 5-cell NiMh (growing s l o w l y)
5. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Saturday*: Open at 10am race at 7pm
Inside: Practice onroad until around 5pm, then the jumps are laid down.
"Off-road" carpet jumps
1. 1/18th 4wd trucks "off-road" indoor carpet jumps - any motor/chassis/tires/batteries (dedicated group)
2. "off-road" indoor carpet - any group of 3 or more makes a class
Outside - Off-road dirt: Race at 1pm
1. Box Stock Slash
2. Outside off-road dirt track - any group of 3 or more makes a class


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

fozzy767 said:


> wen do sliders run oval?


Sunday races start at 1pm - doors open at 11am

Tuesday races start at 7pm - doors open at 5pm


----------



## NickGT (Dec 22, 2007)

*planning ahead!*

Will the Indiana State Micro race be in Jan. again?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

NickGT said:


> Will the Indiana State Micro race be in Jan. again?


I'd like to see it happen again, especially if we can have it in conjunction with the VTA series. Your best bet is to call the track and talk to the owner, Doug. I've spearheaded the race for the last two years, but it's really more than one person can manage effectively and will require more manpower.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Figure-8 racing made it's return to Indy Slots today and it was awesome. The winner took a $20 prize.

Legends car chassis/body/tires, 4-cell NiMh, and Tamiya Black Can motor.

I bought a kit and plan on racing next Sunday. Doors open at Sunday 11am and racing starts at 1pm.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Figure 8 Sweet !!!!
Here is a link to our first one last spring with the BRP1/18th cars 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy6eqrImAxE

We ran a 10 min A main it was a blast.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

All I can say is OOOOHHHH! OUCH!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE: Slight changes

Here's a day by day schedule for Indy Slots

Sunday: Open at 11am, race at 1pm
Oval
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Legends *Winner takes home $20!* (this has taken off like crazy)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

Monday Closed

Tuesday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Oval
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Lgends -for bragging rights ( a lot of interest)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

Wednesday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad
1. 1/12th scale stock (hardcore dedicated group)
2. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

Thursday: Open at 5pm, close at 10pm
Practice onroad

Friday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad
1. VTA (dedicated group)
2. Tamiya Mini-Coopers TCS Rules (dedicated group)
3. 1/18th onroad 4wd trucks - anything goes (small dedicated group)
4. 1/18th 4wd Touring Cars - fireball motor 5-cell NiMh (growing s l o w l y)
5. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

Saturday: Open at 10am race at 7pm
Inside: Practice onroad until around 5pm, then the jumps are laid down.
"Off-road" carpet jumps
1. 1/18th 4wd trucks "off-road" indoor carpet jumps - any motor/chassis/tires/batteries (dedicated group)
2. "off-road" indoor carpet - any group of 3 or more makes a class


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

what does the slider 4 second bracket mean


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

fozzy767 said:


> what does the slider 4 second bracket mean


Any lap over 4 seconds does not count- call it a spec class

Tonight I tested the first step of our 1/18 4WD formula for the upcoming season. After letting RR try it, we both agree that a 4 cell, Venom Fireball combo is a great addition to our friday night program at Slots, as it seems to fit between the Vintage T/A and Mini-Coopers in speed. We will be changing the body rules away from sedans in the near future. I'll keep everyone posted how it all turns out.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

fozzy767 said:


> what does the slider 4 second bracket mean


I mean a "Breakout class". As BadSign said, All laps over 4 seconds are not counted. It is an answer to issues they had with some of Losi's stock parts like weak motor brushes, shocks, tires, ESC, differential, and other weak parts. Basically it is a limit on the all out unlimited class. You can basically run with whatever motor, tires, differential, battery, ESC, shocks. But to limit speeds, the 4 second breakout rule was adopted. But, a basically tuned up box stock slider will still do VERY well. It is not the best solution, but it is what is running and brings in a large consistent group.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Tonight I tested the first step of our 1/18 4WD formula for the upcoming season. After letting RR try it, we both agree that a 4 cell, Venom Fireball combo is a great addition to our friday night program at Slots, as it seems to fit between the Vintage T/A and Mini-Coopers in speed. We will be changing the body rules away from sedans in the near future. I'll keep everyone posted how it all turns out.


I'll set mine up with the same setup. 4-cell, fireball, and the 42:14(?) gearing.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is how consistant these guys are getting with the 4+ class. They are now running 73 laps in 5 minute races. 75 laps would be a perfect run in this class. This class still is alot of fun.
They are trying to come up with rules for no breakout classes.
I myself am not a real big fan of the 4+ class but it is what everybody is running so if I want to run my slider I have to run in this class. 
The legend class is a new class that is starting up which I run. Figure-8 racing is full of different challenges that makes it fun. I was lucky enough to win the first $20 race (which I gave right back to the hobby shop).


----------



## Bracket Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds fun what day and time are they running them?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Bracket Bob said:


> Sounds fun what day and time are they running them?


Today(Sundays) at 1pm is the $20 race.

Tuesdays at 7pm they also run, but no prizes.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to race Sunday. 10-12-08 I was just wandering how the legend class went. How many people where there to run it? Who got the $20?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott04C5 said:


> Who got the $20?


Me! Though I had to fight Doug to get it. We forgot to do the 50 lap setup, so we ended up with a 5 minute run. I had 47 laps, and Doug had 45.



Scott04C5 said:


> I didn't get a chance to race Sunday. 10-12-08 I was just wandering how the legend class went. How many people where there to run it?


There were four of us figure-8 Legends. Me (Tom), Doug R. Joe S., And Tony W. (new).

Almost no mini-sliders. Beautiful weather and a 1pm Colts games do not make for good Sunday racing.

Next week should be PACKED! I won't be able to make it, but three more kits were sold.

Poeple who own kits now:
Me (Tom J)
Doug R
Bill R
Scott R
Steve S
Joe S
Joe G
Joe G's son
Joe G's son's friend
Scotty S
Erica
Kevin H
Jeff T
Greg G
Jeff G
Tony W
and a few more I can't remember...

Crazy!


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't believe that many kits have been sold. I'll be there this Sunday.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Indy Slots’ New and Improved Fireball GT!
With the start of a new season, it seems like a good time to update our rules and breathe some new life into an already great class. Let’s start with the *body*…
HPI:
7601 Dodge Viper (140mm)
7604 Posche 911 (140)
7605 Corvette C5-R
7614 Honda NSX GT (140)
7615 Lamborghini Murcielago
7616 Supra GT (140)
7617 Silvia GT (140)

PTI:
Ferrari F40
Murcielago
Supra

BRP:
250 Porsche 911 Turbo
253 Ferrarri F40
261 CV Type 5 (Corvette C5-R)
262 Sal S-7 (Saleen)

Pro-Line:
C6 Corvette

X-Ray:
XRA389700 F360
XRA389701 Supra
XRA389702 Murcielago

I've also included some from other hobbyists, Homer and LimmitEd from these forums:
LimmitEd:
Audi R8
Lambo
Aston
Saleen S7

and finally Homer

GT40
Carrera GT

With the success of VTA and mini-coopers, it’s obvious racers want something other that the generic “touring blobs” we see in 1/10 scale. With so many great sportscar bodies, this should be an interesting change. If you know of a body which fits the “spirit of the rules”- a GT or sportscar-that was left out, please feel free to contact me.


*Motor*:
Let's continue to use the Venom Fireball. They’re only around $12 and last seemingly forever, so why change.
Battery:
The other change will be from 5 cell to 4 cell. There are several reasons:
1.	Extend the motor life
2.	Extend Tire Life. In fact, soft tires may not be necessary. With VTA laying down traction, rubber tires may hook up well, too
3.	Slower straight speed than VTA, but faster than Mini-Coops
4. Less tuning necessary on chassis
5.	Slower speeds=closer racing. Micros will demand tight lines in corners, as missing an apex could cost you more time than normal with a larger car.

Rairoader tried my car last Friday night and was very happy with the speed overall.

*Tire*: Any


I’m hoping these changes bring back the excitement of Micro On-road. We had a very dedicated group of racers 2-3 years ago, but many left for other classes when the switch was made to Fireball (a far better motor than the old HPI 45T) and the track expanded. With some good driving this class could be highly competitive- as much as VTA.
Again, if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me. Let’s plan on starting this new GT Formula next Friday, October 17th


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent rules. I like em.


----------



## TBat007 (Mar 1, 2002)

What class are we talking here? 1/18 4WD? Will you allow 1/18 2WD cars to run also in this class??


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

4WD 1/18 Touring Cars. We'd really like to limit it to that. They are cheap enough.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you guys have any big races planned out for the 1/18th 4WD Drive Class? Iam trying to start a 1/18th 4WD class in Carbondale, IL. Iam wanting to use your exact rules so we can have some racing between each track.

Also, has anybody been to DuneLand Hobbies in Portage? Wanting to make a trip up there to support my sponsor. 

Thanks
SBS Motorsports


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The Duneland guys have been down here the past 2 years for our January Micro Championship race. You won't find a more helpful group of racers- and man are they fast! Our Fireball class is the same as theirs, with the exception of batteries- 5 cell vs. 4. 

I don't know how our track owner feels about it, but I'm not planning on organizing another Championship unless it includes VTA, Minis and a lot of other volunteers. My life is busy enough as it is, and I think the wife may actually kill me this time...


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

May i have some more info on the January Micro Champ race? Like times, rules, etc.


----------



## jarmuth (Jun 18, 2007)

*Legends*

The figure 8 legends class interests me. Sunday afternoons and Tuesday evenings are possibilities for me. 


What are the rules?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a vid of our first Fig 8 race We had for the 1/18th BRP cars last spring.
IT WAS A TOTAL BLAST.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

jarmuth said:


> The figure 8 legends class interests me. Sunday afternoons and Tuesday evenings are possibilities for me.
> 
> 
> What are the rules?


We are trying to keep it simple. The basic kit chassis, with minimal modifications, 4-cell NiMh, Tamiya Black Can. We don't want people making their cars into battering rams with metal bumpers and other extreme modifications. The basic kit is VERY durable. I have ran 5 (or 6) races and have only spent $3 on body posts. The only major breakage I have seen is a tire break. Another guy broke his chassis side plate, but it had been weakened by removing a lot of material to allow his steering arms to move due to a bad placement of his servo.

Figure 8 Legends Rules:
Legends chassis
Legends bodies
Legends tires
Bearing are allowed to replace the oilite bushings
4-cell NiMh (4600MAh limit) any connectors
Tamiya (sealed) Black Can
Any servo
Any ESC
Any tx/rx
Any gearing

Let's keep it fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to add:

We are running two 4 minute qualifying heats and a 75 lap a-main and a 50 lap b-main (if there's enough)

No more than 8 in a main. 
If 9 show up, we'll run a 4 car b-main and a 5 car a-main.
If 10 show, 5 car b-main and a 5 car a-main.
If 11 show, 5 car b-main and a 6 car a-main.
If 12 show, 6 car b-main and a 6 car a-main.
If 13 show, 6 car b-main and a 7 car a-main.
If 14 show, 7 car b-main and a 7 car a-main.
...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey RR, this is the Indy Slots "Micro Thread". Can't you peddle your Figure-8 class in a different racing sub-forum, maybe under "Wanton Destruction" or "R/C anufacturer Bailout" ?

J/K, of course. I'd try it if I had the time, money, and car.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> Hey RR, this is the Indy Slots "Micro Thread". Can't you peddle your Figure-8 class in a different racing sub-forum, maybe under "Wanton Destruction" or "R/C anufacturer Bailout" ?
> 
> J/K, of course. I'd try it if I had the time, money, and car.


You are right!

Hey, what gear ratio are you running? I have the 42t spur and a 17t pinion in there right now. 

I am ordering a body as well. I think I already have a Lambo body painted already, I'm not at home right now.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Railroader said:


> You are right!
> 
> Hey, what gear ratio are you running? I have the 42t spur and a 17t pinion in there right now.
> 
> I am ordering a body as well. I think I already have a Lambo body painted already, I'm not at home right now.


I'm running the same, 17/42- It's as small a pinion you can go with that spur, but I tink it could go up a few teeth. My Corvette will be painted and ready for Friday- plus Andre's VTA backup car!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

What color is your Corvette? I have painted a red Lambo and a blue Corvette.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It'll be blue and yellow with Sunoco livery- similar to Ron Fellowes IMSA GTO Camaro of the mid 90's!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Finished painting today. Results weren't good. First, the Createx yellow didn't bond for some reason. Flaked a lot of it off and had to replace with a different paint that didn't quite match up everywhere.

Then I resumed my long lost "hate affair" with Parma- by using an old set of Sunoco decals from the mid 90's. I had forgotten they printed on tape back then. Now I remember why we all switched over to Autographics and Slixx.

Finally rescued it with the Pro-Line decals, but the yellow still looks awful up close.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I wish you luck in getting some support for the Indy State Race. I got there last year and had a shot to do well.......I want another try!!!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Last night was fun with the 1/18th TC cars. Too bad my batteries were so bad, I guess that's what I get for abusing them in the mini-Slider class.

I'll check out a few of my other 2/3C packs and try to find a good one. Also, a new Venom Fireball is on the order sheet.

I think the 17p/42s gearing was a tiny bit weak, perhaps 18p or 19p with the 42s.

Joey was VERY interested in running the micro TC with us next week. IndyRC_Racer said he might have his car ready as well, he also needs to set up some 4-cell packs.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

scootr: Glad to know you had a good time. I'll let you know if anything comes up

RR, I won't be racing next Friday- will be out trick or treating. My motor was lukewarm, so I wouldn't be surprised if we could go as high as a 21. I need to look for more batteries as well, since I ran the same pack all night.

I know we have the track more open now with the Trans-Am cars, but I think this could help micros, actually. With a big field we would have wide lanes for some clean racing, and it really forces you to watch your lines and not overshoot the corner.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

BadSign said:


> Finished painting today. Results weren't good. First, the Createx yellow didn't bond for some reason. Flaked a lot of it off and had to replace with a different paint that didn't quite match up everywere



brian,did you scuff the body with an sos pad first?I have about 50 or so bottles of createx and have never had any problems with it at all,and for 3 dollars a bottle thenfaskolor and i belive its the same stuff anyway.I love's me sum createx.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeah, but I think the problem may have been that I didn't thin the paint enough. I used Createx Carribean Blue - a transparent color- on the rest and it was fine. I used Opaque yellow, though.

First problem I've had with it flaking, so maybe it was just a one time thing.

Yok, have you got yourself a micro? I know you're a big oval lover, but we're having a ball at Indy. 18th scale could have some tough competition come on board in the next 2-3 weeks, and it's fierce in Trans-Am. Come on down and watch sometime.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

CWoods, are you the one who told me your buddy bought an m18 through HTU? They're a lot more durable then the 1/18 trucks on-road. The only thing I broke all night was the body post shaft on my fron bumper, and I still managed to get around fine all night.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

all i have is a mini t and a basher 18t and a shelf queen 18t.
what do you back your transparents with?i have several bottles but never sprayed any.another great paint that is good priced aswell is Autoair.its a custom automotive paint that is water based and i get it and my createx at and art store about a mile from hobbytown in castelton for 3 buck for 4 FL oz.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Get some createx "tinting" black or white- they're both semi-transparent and work very well. There's a great range of colors there when you throw in those transparent colors

Sell that shelf queen, man. You can pick up an M18 Pro for under $180!


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Where can i find the "Official" Rules for the 1/18th Touring Car Class? Gonna build a M18 Pro for the Micro Champs this year.

Thanks
SBS Motorsports


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

hrnts69 said:


> Where can i find the "Official" Rules for the 1/18th Touring Car Class? Gonna build a M18 Pro for the Micro Champs this year.
> 
> Thanks
> SBS Motorsports


you have a PM


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Badsign no that wasn't me, I don't know anyone who's bought an M18. Trey only has an 18T he got off of me.

Try taking the M18 through our off-road course on Saturday and see how durable it is  :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I had my M18 out for practice last night. Much better performance with a battery that actually charges! Woo Hoo!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

is the big race in jan on for 20099


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

cwoods34 said:


> Badsign no that wasn't me, I don't know anyone who's bought an M18. Trey only has an 18T he got off of me.
> 
> Try taking the M18 through our off-road course on Saturday and see how durable it is  :thumbsup:


Off-Road? Do people really do that?


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

No. But the AE 18R will handle the off-road course quite well.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

one18thscalerac said:


> is the big race in jan on for 20099


I'm not planning to organize one. I'd be glad to help if others
want to do it.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

last night's micro racing included trucks, M18's, an 18R, and one racer with the new Vendetta TC. It looks much closer in proportions to the standard 1/18 scale car. Performance was a little more difficult to judge, as they were on rubber tires and the M18's had foam. I'm not sure it will really fit well with the original cars, but looks like a good class


----------



## fozzy767 (Feb 14, 2007)

ok i have a few questions,i have a ten year aold and 13 year that race sliders,is there like a novice class,or is everyone cool with them running with them.and also outlaw slider class can someone post a pic or give the rules for that class a couple of my buddies came down and ran brp and mod slider but i need to know the rules on slider


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

The mini-sliders race Sunday with the rest of the oval program, including figure-8. I'd check here


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunday afternoons and Tuesday evenings.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

It's Thursday, so that means race night tomorrow at Slots. I will be there for 18th GT/TC/Truck. Hope to see more as the weather gets colder and football comes to a close.

I'm guessing RR will as well, since he seems to live there. I believe he is bunking under the driver's stand at night.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I haven't been there since Tuesday! They kick me out with the rest of the riff raff at 10pm too.

I'll be there tomorrow. I haven't decided what to race. I might focus on Mini Coopers, and just give token attempts at everything else.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Another good night of racing, with 5 18th TC cars. The class is slowly picking back up!
Results:
1/18 Touring 
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....32....5m04.484..Brian Vanderveen
....2....3....31....5m00.969..Tom Johnson
....3....5....29....5m02.035..Steve Larracey
....4....1....00....0m00.000..Mark Lyons
....5....4....00....0m00.000..Joey Collins

I spent the last 1 1/2 minutes almost 3-wheeling around the track, after clipping the wall and losing a spring on my M18

Tom looked to be a little off in the gearing as Steve and I had the legs on him in the sweeper following the straight. Tom kept it close with some clean driving.

Steve was battling handling problems with too much front traction, but definately had some power to put down in the straights. That Corvette will be fast very soon!

Joe drove some, but loaned the car out to a guest driver. I believe he told me his batteries were shot. All he needs is one pack and he'll be feeding us all a heavy dose of taillights.

Mark was the lone non M18, putting his Associated on the pole over me by .23 seconds. Bad luck came in the mains, however, as he suffered a motor failure.

There are definately more drivers out there in the area with these cars, so we could be picking up more soon.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a blast with mine and I think I need to add a tooth to my pinion. And some medium compound tires on the front as I was pushing like crazy.

You should also note that we have switched back to the 5-cell NiMH along with the Venom Fireball motor.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

All,

What time will things be starting up this Friday? I know that the oval will be running during the day, just curious when the road course will be set up. I might be able to get a hall pass and come over. I'll pick up a Fireball to run but I'd also like to try the stock motor in my Vendetta in practice. What traction compound do you allow there?

Socko


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I would hope that we will be starting at our normal time - 7pm for road-course on Friday.

Any traction compound is okay but most racers are using Paragon, but other compound work fine (Jack the Gripper for example).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Can someone re-post or link to the basic rules right now for the 1/18 scale touring cars at Indy Slots?

In an effort to keep things even, we obviously want to run similar motors/speeds. Doing a little research the Xray M18 has a 2.5 internal gear ratio and the HPI Micro RS4 is a direct drive (1:1) car. Wanted to see what gear Final Drive Ratio the M18 guys are running so I can match my RS4 to be the same speed. We also might want to find out what the Vendetta or other small scale touring cars are so we can make sure all the cars can run similar speeds.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, I think I found my own answer (with a little help from Railroader). Since we are all using the same sized tires (basically), all I need to figure out is Final Drive Ratio.

The Xray M18 has either a 42 or 36 tooth spur. The gearbox is (2.5:1). If you use a 42/18 then you get a 5.83 Final Drive Ratio (42/18 x 2.5 = 5.83)

The HPI Micro RS4 has a 58 spur. It uses a direct drive diff in the rear (1:1). If you use a 58/10 then you get a 5.8 Final Drive Ratio (58/10 x 1.0 = 5.8)

I will see if I can setup my RS4 with 5 cell/Venom using a 10 pinion. Hopefully I won't have to modify the motor plate to make gear mesh. Since I can adjust wheelbase on my car, I'm currently using a 140mm long setup which makes the car turn a lot better. To be fair, I can setup the car at 150mm to make things more equal. This will also give me a chance to use my neon green F360 body!

My RS4 is the Penguin LM chassis, which has a much lower CG. I also am using an HPI rear ball diff. Other than that I have pretty much stock parts on it including the front _gear_ diff. Not to say a stock Micro RS4 won't work, but you should at least mount the batteries as low as possible.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked to Doug earlier today, and plans are to start setting up the track for the on-road course sometime between 4-5pm Friday.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Good, then I can actually arrive early and practice!

Indy, I ran a 19/42 Gear, so that put me at 5.52. The motor was hot but fast. I tried a 17/42, but it really lacked on the straights- and didn't make up for it in the infield.

BTW, their's a an auction on the bay right now for a mess of M18 tires from someone here in town- maybe Chris? Looks like a good deal for someone.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Let's post a little chart for the sake of argument. The lower the number on FDR, the faster the car will go. For example a 3.0 FDR will be faster than a 4.0 FDR. Based on the information below, 5.8 is about equal gearing between the 2 cars. Not suggesting we make this a spec gearing class, but if I go up 1 tooth on my Micro RS4 I will be noticeably faster.

Xray M18 with (2.5:1) gear box.
(**Information from Xray M18 manual. 36 spur is standard, 42 optional).
42/14 = 7.50**
42/15 = 7.00**
42/16 = 6.56**
42/17 = 6.18**
*42/18 = 5.83***
36/16 = 5.62**
42/19 = 5.52 - BadSign
36/17 = 5.29**
36/18 = 5.00**
36/19 = 4.74**
36/21 = 4.29**
36/23 = 3.91**

HPI Micro RS4
(**Information from HPI Micro RS4 Manual)
58/07 = 8.28
58/08 = 7.25
58/09 = 6.4** (6.44)
*58/10 = 5.8*
58/11 = 5.3** (5.27)
58/12 = 4.83
58/13 = 4.5** (4.46)
58/14 = 4.14
58/15 = 3.86


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I can see the RS4 may have trouble fine tuning a ratio. I know the M18 can't run the 36T Spur with the Fireball motor- not enough clearance and will rub the driveshaft.

I think with our more wide open VTA tracks a taller FDR works fine, as the track really just isn't technical enough to scrub speed in the corners. Last week Mark's 18R was pulling me in the straight AND the infield when I ran the 17/42 combo. the 21/42 combo caused me to dump 3 weeks ago. The 19/42 was hot, but fast. I think an 18/42 would work pretty well, also.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> I can see the RS4 may have trouble fine tuning a ratio. I know the M18 can't run the 36T Spur with the Fireball motor- not enough clearance and will rub the driveshaft.
> 
> I think with our more wide open VTA tracks a taller FDR works fine, as the track really just isn't technical enough to scrub speed in the corners. Last week Mark's 18R was pulling me in the straight AND the infield when I ran the 17/42 combo. the 21/42 combo caused me to dump 3 weeks ago. The 19/42 was hot, but fast. I think an 18/42 would work pretty well, also.


Mark was also running a very light weight 2S LiPo. I'd like to see how things went with a 6-cell NiMH in an 18R


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you guys plan to keep the 18R's in with the Vendetta's and the M18's? I should be driving an 18R sometime soon, mostly for Saturday rally, but it could always be ran on Friday's too!


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the 18Rs should eventually be their own class. If three show up, I think they should run separate.

The rules should also be tightened up. AE Stock motor and 6-cell in these things is pretty fast. If we make those the limiting factors, then everything else doesn't really matter.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd post our current classes for those who don't normally race at Slots:

Here's the current schedule for the carpet track. And as always, 3 or more make a class.
Most of the Oval rules are listed at the Oval thread linked above. If you have any questions about rules just ask here.

*Sunday*: Doors open at 11am racing at 1pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/10th Touring Cars (mostly t-spec, trying to keep this a very cheap class) spec batt spec motor [3-4 racers, rarely runs]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

*Monday*: CLOSED

*Tuesday*: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

*Wednesday*: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
1/12th pan cars [5-7 racers, dedicated]

*Thursday*: Opens at 5pm Road Course Practice closes at 10pm

*Friday*: Road Course - Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Vintage Trans Am - Strict VTA rules [15-22 racers, dedicated]
Tamiya Mini Coopers - TCS 2009 rules w/additions [10-20 racers]
1/18th Touring Cars 5-cell Venom Fireball 370 motor [4-6 racers]
1/18th trucks open mod [8-12 racers]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [trying to get started]

*Saturday*: Off-Road carpet jumps - doors open at 11am racing at 7pm
[I am not sure how many guys race on Saturdays, I haven't been up in a couple months]
1/18th trucks open mod
1/18th buggies open mod
1/18th Associated 18R Rally open mod
1/10th Tamiya F150 kit w/silver can motor​
And of course, on Sundays and Tuesdays, 1/10th pan open mod 4-cell figure-8!!! :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not sure about this past weekend but the Saturday before that (Dec. 6) we had 2 heats of trucks, 1 heat of buggies, and 1 heat of rallies. If you are worried about turnout on Saturday don't let it stop you, there are always plenty of racers!


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

whats the rules for the 4second sliders other than 4sec


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

your lap cannot be faster than four seconds and your car has to be the losi mini slider and still resemble a sprint car wings included everything else is pretty much open we race on tues and sun let me know any other questions if i can help


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

^^^^What he said^^^^

There are guys running the stock tire, and some with foams. Some have brushless motors and some are running the kit motor. Some have aluminum upgrades and some have the basic kit with no upgrades. LiPo or NiMH.

You just have to look like a Losi mini Sprint car with the full body (you can even lower the wing)

And go slower than 4 seconds.

That's it.

Fair warning, some of the best guys are running the basic kit with the only changes are stiffer springs, lowered shocks, and a lowered wing. You don't have to have a tricked out ride for this class.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Final* rules for 1/18th TC 4WD Venom Fireball 5-cell class at Indy Slots: We race these on Friday nights at 7pm

*1/18th Touring Car Venom Fireball 5-Cell*

4-Wheel Drive 1/18th scale chassis
Venom FireBall 370 micro motor #VEN-1320 - heat sinks & fans allowed
5-Cell NiMH batteries
Any Gearing
Any Chassis upgrades
Foam or Rubber tires - Tires scale for the car - any compound
Any ESC, Radio, or Servo
Body should be GT or TC styled - must be cut within 1/8” of cut lines and windows clear.


*unless I missed something


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone want any rules posted for any of the classes at Indy Slots, just ask and I will post a set of rules for any class.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

How do any of you guys feel about starting a stock mini truck class at Indy Slots that can be raced on Fridays and Saturdays? Fridays would be a road race and Saturdays would be the road course with the jumps laid out.

I was thinking something along the line of something like this:

6-cell NiMH non-matched factory sealed stick packs - 1400 mAH max.
Associated Super-370 motor #ASC21210
Any radio, tires, shocks/springs, ESC, gearing, and servos
Truck bodies (like the associated 18T body, but not limited to that body)
Chassis upgrades allowed
Either 2WD or 4WD

The reason I propose this class is that I think the 1/18th truck scene has gotten out of control. Not many guys can control their cars at the speeds that the brushless motors they are using can deliver. I watch a race start with 8 trucks and often only see 3 finish, with the rest broken.

I see the class as delivering more even, fun, and inexpensive racing back to the 1/18th truck class.

Opinions?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Speed kills


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

It certainly can kill a 1/18th truck!!!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm hoping it gets to the point where the racers realize they are breaking out every heat and turn their trucks down. It's not so much that the trucks are too fast for the track but that the trucks are too fast for the drivers, especially new drivers who are told to get the 8000 and LiPo and go destroy stuff. A stock class could be a good idea, but I'm not sure everyone would be on board for it because they like having a truck that does wheelies and goes 40+ MPH ya know


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

Railroader said:


> How do any of you guys feel about starting a stock mini truck class at Indy Slots that can be raced on Fridays and Saturdays? Fridays would be a road race and Saturdays would be the road course with the jumps laid out.
> 
> I was thinking something along the line of something like this:
> 
> ...



Just seperate the 2wd and the 4wd.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> I'm hoping it gets to the point where the racers realize they are breaking out every heat and turn their trucks down. It's not so much that the trucks are too fast for the track but that the trucks are too fast for the drivers, especially new drivers who are told to get the 8000 and LiPo and go destroy stuff. A stock class could be a good idea, but I'm not sure everyone would be on board for it because they like having a truck that does wheelies and goes 40+ MPH ya know


I keep trying to tell guys that _"this ain't drag racing,"_ something I think the experienced racers know --- it's just the new guys that think winning the race down the front straightaway matters.


----------



## tractionroller (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm running the stock vr3 in my vendetta st and i'm not downgrading it.I say leave the run what you brung in that class.The vr3 is affordable and lasts forever. mine have been running for a year now and is what i think is perfect for the track size at slots


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah the VR3 is a solid motor, I think if you advance it about 8-10 degrees it has the right powerband for Slots. You just have to watch your temps :drunk:

I don't mind trucks on-road on Fridays, but I like Saturdays better because the jumps force the drivers to slow down a little bit, so the playing field is a little more leveled, and everyone loves jumping their truck :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to the racing at Stout Field. I remember running there years ago and it appears they where still running as of 2005 ?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Stout was being run by the guys from New Castle. Running two tracks a week was too much work and not enough of a turnout here in Indy. NC closed their track 2 years ago and moved to the Moose Lodge, which is about Stout-Sized.

I remember the old days at Stout. Racing ending at 3 in the morning, cars driving under holes in the carpet, 100+ Racers, it was beautiful.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I'd agree there should be some more structure to the on-road class, but since most of those guys run on Saturday, it's realy up to the off-roaders to make the rules. When I ran my 18T on road I was using a 5400Kv on 6 cells and it was plenty fast. But I think the cat is out of the bag for most of these guys. You'd almost need 2 classes, stock and mod. Of course, splittting a small class is usually a disaster.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the 1/18 Truck on-road class on Friday nights. I don't run this class, but leave it an open class.

At some point I think all of us who post online want to see better racing in all the classes at our favorite track. However, you cannot (and in most cases shouldn't) force racers to slow down in a class that has been historically a wide open class. If the people racing in a class can prove BY EXAMPLE that even marginally slower means finishing every race and breaking less parts, that is the most you can hope to do.


----------



## mini_racer (Oct 28, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is nothing wrong with the 1/18 Truck on-road class on Friday nights. I don't run this class, but leave it an open class.
> 
> At some point I think all of us who post online want to see better racing in all the classes at our favorite track. However, you cannot (and in most cases shouldn't) force racers to slow down in a class that has been historically a wide open class. If the people racing in a class can prove BY EXAMPLE that even marginally slower means finishing every race and breaking less parts, that is the most you can hope to do.



Good point.
I think where things get blurred, and most new guys fail to recognize, is that while oval racing where you're running wide open so much of the time that there will be a difference between mod and stock -- but offroad/onroad racing that if you look at the laps posted by the A-main winners of the classes at almost any event that there is little or no difference in number of laps. The new guys get confused when they think they're being outrun and that the answer is ponies, yet fail to see that cleaning up their driving would make a greater difference.

_Kinda like one of the guys that shows up at one of the tracks I run at, every time I see him he's showing off some new mill he's gotten his hands on and bragging how fast he is with it, and I keep telling him "your problem is winning the race down the straight, it's navigating the corner(s) at the end of it."_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is nothing wrong with the 1/18 Truck on-road class on Friday nights. I don't run this class, but leave it an open class.
> 
> At some point I think all of us who post online want to see better racing in all the classes at our favorite track. However, you cannot (and in most cases shouldn't) force racers to slow down in a class that has been historically a wide open class. If the people racing in a class can prove BY EXAMPLE that even marginally slower means finishing every race and breaking less parts, that is the most you can hope to do.


I have no intention of slowing anybody down or changing any existing rules. I don't want to force anyone to do anything. A spec truck class is something I think I would really enjoy.

I guess when (or even if) Traxxas finally releases mini-Slash I will try to start a new spec box-stock class with that truck.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

oops.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

se


IndyRC_Racer said:


> If the people racing in a class can prove BY EXAMPLE that even marginally slower means finishing every race and breaking less parts, that is the most you can hope to do.


It's been proven...:thumbsup:...But you know the saying "You can lead a horse to water, but you can't see the forest". Or something like that.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

If it'll be a mini-Slash I assume you plan to start it on Saturdays with jumps right?  Don't know many people that would want to run that on-road! 

I try and encourage other racers (especially younger kids) that they should learn about setting up before going brushless/LiPo/fast in general. Usually if the problem is too much horsepower/wattage they start thinking they have a crappy truck, it sucks at handling, etc. but they don't realize that a truck only drives nice when you can keep all 4 tires on the track, and they never think to try slowing down first. I've seen a huge improvement in some of the younger racers after they learned the basics of chassis adjustment and stuff. It's getting to the point where half of my Saturday evening is helping kids change parts, providing spares, giving setup tips, etc., but that's what the hobby is about. I think if we could get a stock whatever class going (especially Saturday) it'd be a great "gateway" class to help new drivers learn. So anything that needs done to get one instated I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> If it'll be a mini-Slash I assume you plan to start it on Saturdays with jumps right?  Don't know many people that would want to run that on-road!


I know I would. If I had a car I could race both nights I'd do it, and the mini-Slash will be perfect. There was a Losi mini-desert truck running the oval and even that looked fun. Wheels, check. Motor, check. Let's race!



cwoods34 said:


> ...
> 
> I think if we could get a stock whatever class going (especially Saturday) it'd be a great "gateway" class to help new drivers learn. So anything that needs done to get one instated I'd be more than happy to help.


That is exactly what we'd need. An experienced racer who wants to take the initiative to get such a class started. That's one of the reasons I got in the mini-Cooper class. I saw a bunch of serious racers competing with beginners and helping them out.

I'd even amost be tempted to buy a Losi Mini-T for $99 and race that box stock. But, I'll wait for the mini-Slash to be released though. The mini-T is so fragile that if you look at it funny it will break. I think making it a 2-wheel drive class is a good idea.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

The problem with a 2WD truck (specifically the Mini T) is that it drives like crap on carpet stock, mostly thanks to the gear diff and tires. You'd need foams or at least really soft street-treaded tires for the front so it doesn't push. But that's not to say they'd be excluded or anything.

BUT! A mini-Slash wouldn't be too bad because of the insane body roll they have, which will help give the front tires more bite. Sort of like the F150's that they raced with us over the summer, the Tamiya ones.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Isaiah 7:14: "Therefore the Lord Himself will give you a sign: Behold, a virgin will be with child and bear a son, and she will call His name Immanuel."

May God bless you and yours.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

RR, you have a PM


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> RR, you have a PM


Replied!

Sorry, I was out of the intranets tubes' range and without internet access for a while there. Not even cell phone service for my phone!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, any Xray M18 on-road racers in the Indianapolis area should swing by Hobbytown Indy North for M18 parts. It looks like they have all of their M18 parts at 75% off in the the bargain aisle. I saw a couple chassis, diff cases, diff parts, spurs, pinion sets, steering knuckles, and some other various items.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

got two of us brp cars going to show up on friday it anyone is interested in the class more than welcome to test drive would like to start a brushless class as well if there is interest i love these cars


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be three BRP cars now. Me, you, and Scott R.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet can't wait had a blast with the on-road last week ready to do it again


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to let everyone know, a few of us are going to try starting a Associated 18R Rally class for Friday nights.

The rules:
18R chassis/body (chassis hop-ups allowed)
Any radio, servo, ESC, gearing.
Associated stock motor
6-cell (7.2V) NiMH [non-matched packs factory sealed]
Tires foam or rubber (scale for the chassis)

Also, currently the BRP on-road rules will be exactly the same as what we are currently running with the exception of gears and bodies. Any 1/18th body that covers the wheels will be allowed.

Rules for 18 scale BRP on-road:
BRP cars SC18V2M, SC18V2,SC18 only
Any 1/18th scale body that covers the wheels.
4 cell 2/3 cells 1500 max - non matched packs only.
Ball bearings in front only, stock bushings in rear
BRP tires only - any compound
Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only [Adding fans and heat sink to cool motor allowed]
Pinions- 10 tooth max.
Spur- 45T This is the stock kit spur


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

After our first BRP on-road race for the season here are the results [thanks Brian S.]

18th Pan (BRP) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....31...5m06.447..Kevin Harris*
....2....3....30...5m02.821..Tom Johnson
....3....2....29...5m04.635..Scott Rance 

It was a blast! But we need more!!!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wish I hadn't sold my Scalpel last year


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Railroader said:


> After our first BRP on-road race for the season here are the results [thanks Brian S.]
> 
> 18th Pan (BRP) - A Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> ...


I agree to both.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Below is the results sheet for Saturday's racing.

Steve Graphman ran a clean race and claimed the victory to bump from the B-Main to the A-Main, then made his bump-up worthwhile and claimed his spot for 2nd place. 

Mark Lyons kept clear of traffic and stayed ahead of the pack for the A-Main victory. The key to this layout was to land the jumps on the back straight correctly to avoid getting stuck for 5 or more seconds. The table-top led into a double and was a trap for numerous vehicles. 

The Rally A-Main was a very close race between Mark Lyons and Cody Woods, with Miguel Gomez running close in speed but getting caught with some mishaps. Mark took the top spot by 1.42 seconds over Cody. 

The Buggy A-Main was a little lacking in participants; only 3 drivers raced. Chris Davis showed off his buggy's capabilities of clearing the entire back stretch (doubles included) in one swoop. He put on quite a show as people cheered on his buggy's acrobatic abilities. Cody and Mark battled it out and finished a close race, trading the lead numerous times.

Saturday's turnout was a few more than normal, shown by the 2 huge truck mains, each running 8 and 9 drivers.

SATURDAY RACE RESULTS 


B-Main 1/18 Trucks

Pos....Laps....Time.........Name 

1.......22.......5:09.267...Steve Graphman
2.......16.......5:26.870...Ed Meek
3.......13.......5:04.726...Joe Sullivan
4.......12.......5:04.393...Rockie Piccione
5.......12.......5:19.686...Chris Wymon
6.......09.......4:13.524...Patrick Spark
7.......04.......1:50.795...Jacob Wymon



A-Main 1/18 Rally

1.......25.......5:09.897...Mark Lyons
2.......25.......5:11.321...Cody Woods
3.......20.......5:20.157...Miguel Gomez
4.......17.......5:07.532...Chris Davis
5.......17.......5:21.348...Cam Gomez
6.......15.......5:10.773...Dave Sims



A-Main 1/18 Buggy

1.......24.......5:15.370...Cody Woods
2.......23.......5:06.456...Mark Lyons
3.......19.......5:01.780...Chris Davis



A-Main 1/18 Trucks

1.......24.......5:08.569...Mark Lyons
2.......21.......5:06.417...Steve Graphman
3.......20.......5:01.190...Jason Meek
4.......20.......5:03.789...Cam Gomez
5.......20.......5:12.951...Miguel Gomez
6.......16.......5:09.391...Steve Tweedy
7.......14.......5:00.117...Ian Piccione
8.......11.......3:37.433...Chris Davis
9.......11.......3:47.429...Ryan Fuson


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

'Bout time you off-road guys posted some Saturday results...


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, but it's too bad basically no "Saturday guys" are on HobbyTalk 

But for those who care, here it is. Hoping maybe it'll spark a bit of interest, too.


----------



## surfer kev (Oct 25, 2008)

FOR SALE: BRP SC18V2M for sale just as kit comes its a roller this car was practiced twice on oval and never raced. everything is almost new. also going to give associated 21210 motor with car. let me know if interested 80.00 OBO,,,,,,,,,needs to go


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

---NEW CLASS CREATED---

A new class has been created for Saturday's off-road racing at Indy Slots. Any person 13 years of age or younger can participate in the "Junior Trucks" class. This is an 1/18 off-road truck open class but drivers can be no older than 13.

This prevents very young drivers from disrupting the faster and more experienced drivers, and also allows them to be more competitive in their own class. Last week we had 4 trucks (3 makes a class).

We have also had success (2 weeks now) in running a "Monster Truck" class, which allows the Mini LST's to compete against each other. We've had 4 participants, and from my understanding the class is open (I don't personally race it).

SO! No more worries about young'uns not having anything to do, let them race! Also now the Mini LST's don't have to compete with the smaller, more nimble 1/18 trucks. The class is a blast to watch!


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

does this aply to miguel or not because he is running pretty competitevly. 

Personaly i believe this should only aply to young drivers that arent Usually in the Amain, because Miguel usually makes the A so it would be unfair to him because he would have no competiotion in a biginer class.


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

Maybe you shouldnt consider it by age but rather by expertiece. So in other words have a novice unlimited class not a 13 and under class.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I thought he was 14? Either way yes I think everyone would agree that he could be an exception, he's a good driver especially for his age and doesn't drive like a hack (usually) (just kiddin'). Of course if some 12 year old came in and was like a child prodigy we could allow exceptions


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes i definatly agree. (Dude Im 14 and he is 11.lol) I do agree with certain exeptions and I also think that it should be aranged by experience not by age because some guys are just as bad as the little kids.


----------



## mikifiki (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the exeptions guys. but it sould be by experience not by age. 
well if you want to be putting a age class i won't have to worry.LOL


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

Yestardays track setup was amazing and I really hope we have more like that. We actually had a pretty good turn out too.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Did you keep the same layout as Friday and just add jumps? Turn-out seems to be pretty steady lately! Cam how did the races go, who won what?


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes the layout stayed the same and the jumps were added. I am not very sure who won last night because I qualified 2nd in the A but did not charge the battery because of complications with the rally car which i came in 3rd and miguel in 2nd to chris on the same lap.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I practiced my VTA car on the track Saturday. That was a great track layout for micro cars. Reminds me of when we first started racing the carpet downstairs.

BTW, here's a blank map of the track, if you guys would like to design your own layouts. I posted this on the On-road thread as well.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

BadSign said:


> I practiced my VTA car on the track Saturday. That was a great track layout for micro cars. Reminds me of when we first started racing the carpet downstairs.
> 
> BTW, here's a blank map of the track, if you guys would like to design your own layouts. I posted this on the On-road thread as well.


Is that to scale Brian? As in, each square equals a foot?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup. I used to have one with the driver stands marked, and the scoring loop. Lost it now.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

For Fri. night Rally class it's just onroad correct?

Sat. has jumps for Rally? Anyone have pics of the layout with the jumps?

Thanks,
Socko


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

We don't normally run the 18R's on Friday night, usually not enough people. On Saturday the layout is almost always the on-road layout but with jumps put out.

Some have tossed around the idea of doing 1/18 on-road Saturday's around noon before they lay the jumps out. That'd be a great time to practice.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

I know Fri. is open @ 5, racing @ 7, correct?

What are Sat. times?


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Correct on the times. I'm not sure when he opens on Saturdays, but the jumps are usually set out around 4-5 in the afternoon, racing USUALLY starts around 7.


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going to put a price on everything I own in the near future. I am not having fun anymore and have decided to get out of the hobby. If you have seen anything I have and would like to buy it let me know.
I will post a complete list later this week.
Scott Rance


----------



## mikifiki (Jan 19, 2009)

it opens at 10a.m. and closes when the races finish...
saterday was amazing i came in first to cam by 2 laps in rally.
cam cam 3rd in trucks A main. me not to swell!!


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I should be there this weekend with the 18R and Vendetta. If anyone is interested in buying either vehicle talk to me Saturday. I hate to sell anything but they will help fund another class I'm getting into. They each have their fair share of wins :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually nevermind about selling, I may not need to :freak: but I will still be there to race!


----------



## mikifiki (Jan 19, 2009)

why would you sell the 18R and Vendetta... which vendetta were you thinking to sell???


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I only have one that is running, the other is a rolling chassis minus a part or two.


----------

